# Can I use an Easy Transfer Cable as a USB network cable?



## beyond_amusia (May 22, 2009)

I used to own a LapLink USB cable and it let you connect 2 PCs with it and share an internet connection and such. I was wondering if there is any way to do that with a Belkin Easy Transfer Cable...?


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2009)

If the Belkin cable uses a PL-2501 chip then it's possible. However, if it uses a PL-25A1 chip then I don't think it will have that ability.


----------



## Geofrancis (May 30, 2009)

you would think usb networking would be part of the usb protocol like it is with firewire and no chips are required


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry it took so long to reply - no internet for a little while.  Well, I will look to see what chip is in the blasted thing... And yes, networking sould be part of the USB protocol, but cable length would be thwe main constraint.


----------

